# Opinion on This Walmart .308 Savage



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Guys, I'm looking to buy a .308 bolt action for plinking on my range medium distance up to(800) yards. What do you think of this Savage .308 sold at Walmart. I am NOT a rifle guy. You're input is greatly appreciated.


*PRICE: $384.00 *Savage Arms

_*Model No.: SV10FP308-20 *_

Action: Bolt Weight: 8.5 Manufacturer: Savage Arms Caliber/Gauge: .308 Win Model: 10 FP Tactical Stock or Grips: Black Synthetic Barrel Length: 20 Overall Length: 40 Safety Features: 3 Position Top Tang Rate-of-Twist: 1-in-10 Additional Feature 2: Installed Swivel Studs Additional Feature 3: Internal Magazine Drilled And Tapped: Yes Shipping Weight (in pounds): 7.0


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is a write up off a LRS site I frequent. IMHO, I always say The gun is the tool, the person is the shooter. I have seen these perform very well out of the box. And really, how many people have availibility to shoot 1K meters. Hell, I cant find a decent range around here to shoot my pistols let alone rifles. If your looking for a starter rifle to shoot up to 800m, I would go with this. 

TRP

Don't let the price of this rifle fool you. Savage is able to keep the price down by by using a fairly cheap stock, and the trigger isn't that good, but these rifles are known for their accuracy. I have seen some of them come right out of the box shooting 1/2 MOA. The trigger is adjustable down to about 3 lbs. Its funny how much great accuracy will make up for. Fully expect these rifles to shoot well below 1 MOA. 

The 10FP was introduced a while back and it is a "short" action version of the 110FP (the 110, of course, being a long action). Keep in mind that a savage short action is more like a medium action. While it is shorter then their long action, it is still quite a bit longer then a remington or winchester short action. It is a marked improvement, and the 10FP's shoot the same as the 110FP, and both are offered in a left hand model, which seems to be popular. 
There are after-market triggers and stocks available for the savage, so you could "pay as you go" if building a rifle. Not a bad idea for the "fiscally responsible" shooters or agencies. The new LE1 and LE2 rifles offer Savage's new "Sharpshooter" trigger which is a marked improvement over the standard FP trigger and should be considered. I still don't like their stocks though. They also upped the barrel length on the LE2 to 26" while the LE1 is their new "urban" tactical rifle with a 20" barrel. They also have over sized bolt handles, which are not large like the Steyr or Tac-Ops rifles, but its still better then the standard bolt size. Savage continues to evolve their rifles, and that is a good thing.

TRP


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks TRP, I appreciate your input. I'm sold! I truly believe in an aftermarket trigger for nearly any gun if you want to get the best out of any bang stick.


----------

